# Famous statues in the world.



## Occit

*Tallest Statue in the Americas:*

VIRGEN DE LA PAZ, (TRUJILLO) VENEZUELA, 46.7 meters (153 ft):










Other statues in Venezuela:

San Juan Bautista (San Juan de los Morros), 19.8 meters (62.3 ft):










Virgen de Chiquinquirá (Maracaibo), 18 meters (59 ft):










Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_statues_by_height


----------



## Pincio

*Bernini's Ecstasy of St. Teresa*
Santa Maria della Vittoria (Rome, Italy)


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

*Colossal Olmec head no. 6 from San Lorenzo, Mexico
1200 BC*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xurde/2344655914/in/set-72157603671392804/


----------



## Imperfect Ending

*Reclining Buddha, Wat Pho, Bangkok, Thailand
*








flickr:Johan_Leiden









flickr:Mr. Mark


----------



## aseania

Oaronuviss said:


> Poor poor David and his small package.


how do you know it's small? u haven't seen it erected! :lol:


----------



## Philly Bud

Island Sloth said:


> It is funny how history gets altered sometimes by the more powerful nations, especially at times in history when say, the US was trying to ''invent'' a cultural history for itself
> There is a ''little'' detail about this statue that is often overlooked.
> This statue does not represent liberty all - nor was that Bartholdi's intention when he was inspired and started sculpting, that it go where it ended!
> 
> When Khedive Ismail, king of Egypt decided to inaugurate the Suez Canal in 1969 in the presence of Empress Eugene of France, Egypt comissioned a statue to be placed at the Mediterranean entrance of the Suez Canal. Bartholdi took up the project and his (slightly colonial and orientalist) idea was that Egypt (the lady, or ''Lady Liberty'' as she is called) the land of wisdom of knowledge (the book she carries), is bringing forth the light of Europe (the torch) to the world!
> AFTER CONSTRUCTION HAD STARTED the statue was decomissioned by Egypt due to its nonavailability and installationon time, but the artist finished his work, and it went to the US as a result of French-American normalization, with the inspiration and representation being nothing American, and nothing to do with liberty!
> 
> It was a random installation in the wrong place and a carefully planned story and history of symbols was MADE UP around it! To the extent of altering dates!!!
> 
> The followup of construction and diagrams of the statue are recorded down in the royal journals of Khedive Ismail long before French American normalization!


You are quite mistaken. 

You are confusing two different projects proposed by Bartholdi.

The statue in New York Harbor is indeed entitled "Liberty Enlightening The World" was indeed a gift of the French People to the American people by public subscription and small donations.

I suggest you do a little more research on the history of the statue and see that the Suez Canal "Lighthouse" project was not the same as the completed Statue of Liberty.


----------



## nam_cam

Emperor Qin Shi Huang and the clay statues.








































Emperor Qin Shi Huang is one of the most famous emperors in the world, you could see him in many films and a recent film is "The Mummy 3 :Tomb of the Dragon Emperor".
Qin Shi Huang (Chinese: 秦始皇) (259 BCE – 210 BCE), personal name Ying Zheng (Chinese: 嬴政; pinyin: Yíng Zhèng), was king of the Chinese State of Qin from 246 BCE to 221 BCE during the Warring States Period. He became the first emperor of a unified China in 221 BCE. He ruled until his death in 210 BCE at the age of 50.
Qin Shi Huang remains a controversial figure in Chinese history. After unifying China, he and his chief adviser Li Si passed a series of major economic and political reforms. He undertook gigantic projects, including the first version of the Great Wall of China, the now famous city-sized mausoleum guarded by a life-sized Terracotta Army, and a massive national road system, all at the expense of numerous lives. To ensure stability, Qin Shi Huang outlawed and burned many books. Despite the tyranny of his autocratic rule, Qin Shi Huang is regarded as a pivotal figure
One of the first projects the young king accomplished while he was alive was the construction of his own tomb. In 215 BCE Qin Shi Huang ordered General Meng Tian with 300,000 men to begin construction. Other sources suggested he ordered 720,000 non-paid laborers to build his tomb to specification. Again, given John Man's observation regarding populations of the time (see paragraph above), these estimates must be regarded skeptically. The main tomb containing the emperor has yet to be opened and there is evidence suggesting that it remains relatively intact. Sima Qian's description of the tomb includes replicas of palaces and scenic towers, 'rare utensils and wonderful objects', 100 rivers made with mercury, representations of 'the heavenly bodies', and crossbows rigged to shoot anyone who tried to break in. The tomb was built on Li Mountain which is only 30 kilometers away from Xi'an. Modern archaeologists have located the tomb, and have inserted probes deep into it. The probes revealed abnormally high quantities of mercury, some 100 times the naturally occurring rate, suggesting at least part of the legend can be trusted. Secrets were maintained, as most of the workmen who built the tomb were killed.
(Wikipedia)

















More: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsgaIpKGY6A&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Pincio

*Stadio dei Marmi (Rome)*


----------



## Pincio

*EUR (ROME)*


----------



## D.D.

i can't beleive nobody has posted the replica one of the most importarnt statues of classical western world history....

Athena's statue in the Parthenon


----------



## Nolke

Volgograd's (formerly Stalingrad) statue called "the motherland calls", commemorating the Soviet victory in Stalingrad battle. 85 metres tall. Check the size of people for comparison.


----------



## skyduster

The most famous Greek ones: 









Venus de Milo (Fr)
Αφροδίτη της Μήλου / Aphroditê tês Mêlou (Gr)
originally from the island of Milos, currently in Paris
artist: unknown









Winged Victory (En) 
Νίκη της Σαμοθράκης / Nikê tês Samothrakês (Gr)
originally from the island of Samothrace, currently in Paris
artist: unknown









Hermes of Praxiteles (En) 
Ερμής του Πραξιτέλη / Hermês tou Praxitelê (Gr)
originally from Olympia, currently in Olympia
artist: Praxiteles









Laocoon (En)
Laocoonte (It)
Λαοκόων / Laocoön (Gr)
sculpted by 3 artists from the island of Rhodes (Agesander, Athenodoros and Polydorus), believed to be comissioned by Roman Emperor Nero, statue currently in Rome


----------



## Girona Airport

great sharing of pics.Few of the statues really speak high of their makers


----------



## Boribel

Riace warriors :


----------



## nam_cam

Easter Island is a small, hilly, now treeless island of volcanic origin. Located in the Pacific Ocean at 27 degrees south of the equator and some 2200 miles (3600 kilometers) off the coast of Chile. The island received its most well known current name, Easter Island, from the Dutch sea captain Jacob Roggeveen who became the first European to visit Easter Sunday, April 5, 1722. 
This is one of the most mystery lands in the world, how hundreds of giant stone statues that dominate the island's coast were moved and erected. For one month, the team struggled to raise a 10-ton moai, using only the tools and materials available to the ancient Easter Islanders. 



















Easter Island statues are known for their large, broad noses and strong chins. Along with rectangle shaped ears, deep eye slits and sometimes an upper or back ring, however most are not visible due to land over growing.


----------



## Pakia

*Singapore*


----------



## nam_cam

Peter the Great Statue, Moscow, Russia, 96m (315 ft)


----------



## Pakia

*Malaysia: Hindu Temple*


----------



## nam_cam

Great Buddha of Thailand, Ang Thong, Thailand, 92 m (300 ft)


----------



## nam_cam

Great Standing Maitreya Buddha, Taiwan, 72m


----------



## nam_cam

Lord Shiva of the Har-ki-Pauri, Haridwar, Uttarakhand, India, 30.5m


----------



## nam_cam

The Merlion of Sentosa, Singapore, 37m


----------



## nam_cam

World's Largest Sleeping Buddha









Sculptors work on world's largest sleeping Buddha statue Wednesday in Yiyang County of East China's Jiangxi Province. The gigantic rock work, whose construction started on May 1st,2002, measures 68-meter-high and 416-meter-long.










The legs of the Buddha










A boy poses for photograph next to the huge toe of the Buddha.










A full View of the Buddha


----------



## Pakia

Fasting Buddha from Gandhara civilization, in Lahore Museum, Pakistan


----------



## Philly Bud

*More statues depict ...*

I am guessing - don't know for sure - but it seems to me more statues depict *The Buddha* than any other person or thing. There are millions of Buddha statues!


----------



## vittorio tauber

*The Chimera of Arezzo*

Inside the Florence Archeaological Museum, opposite the hospital is this famous Etruscan Bronze. It dates to 400 BC and gets its name from the city of Arezzo where it was first found. It is regarded as one of the best examples of Etruscan Art.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3842894084/


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Lupa Capitolina* (_She-wolf of the Capitol_)

5th century BC, Capitoline Museums, Rome. The replica is shown upon a column aside of the Senators' Palace in Capitol Square.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3967679018/


----------



## Marathaman

Two of India's most famous and admired bronzes: 


Lord Shiva as a cowherd with Parvati, Chola , 11th Century AD.




















Shiva as Nataraj (Lord of the dance), Chola, 12th Century AD.


----------



## Marathaman

Emperor Ashoka's Lion Capital, 256 BCE.

This was adopted as India's national emblem. It was originally placed on top of a tall pillar at Sarnath


----------



## ainttelling

Mansudae Grand Monument - Pyongyang, North Korea










[Source]


----------



## Baboulinet

the Triumph of the Republic by Jules Dalou
Paris


----------



## adambrown81

Hello,
I like this Famous statues

Examples:
- Niagara Falls
- Statue of Liberty
- Liberty Bells
- Empire State Building
- The Colosseum
- Eiffel Tower
- Great Wall of China
- Taj Mahal
- Mount Rushmore
- Machu Picchu
- Stonehenge
- Akihabara
- Okinawa
- etc.


----------



## CrazY

The Rape of the Sabine Women

Loggia dei Lanzi, Florence


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Garuda Wisnu Kencana - Bali*


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Budha Statue - Borobudur, Indonesia*


----------



## Pincio

*Ponte Sant'Angelo (Rome)*


----------



## Pincio

*Ponte Sant'Angelo (Rome)*


----------



## Pakia

Philly Bud said:


> I am guessing - don't know for sure - but it seems to me more statues depict *The Buddha* than any other person or thing. There are millions of Buddha statues!


*
I agree, lets try few non-religious well-known statues.

Like the National symbol of Denmark, Little Mermaid.*


----------



## Marathaman

*Love this one: Freddy Mercury at Montreux, Switzerland*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

PHILIPPINES' STATUES

*general MacArthur landing site monument*





























*EDSA Shrine*




















*PEOPLE POWER monument*




















*BONIFACIO SHRINE*


----------



## Pakia

*Hachiko: A Dog's Story*


















*Hachikō (ハチ公?, November 10, 1923–March 8, 1935), known in Japanese as chūken Hachikō (忠犬ハチ公?, "faithful dog Hachikō"), was an Akita dog born on a farm near the city of Ōdate, Akita Prefecture,[1] remembered for his loyalty to his owner, even many years after his owner's death.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachikō#2009_Film









Hachiko: A Dog's Story is a drama film based on the true story of the faithful Japanese dog Hachikō. It is a remake of the 1987 Japanese film Hachikō Monogatari. It is directed by Lasse Hallström, written by Stephen P. Lindsey and stars Richard Gere, Joan Allen and Sarah Roemer. It was released on August 8, 2009 in Japan. In the United States, the movie was shown at the Seattle International Film Festival on June 13, 2009. It will be in theatres across the United States on December 18th,2009.


----------



## Pakia

*Princess of Hope & rock/mud Sphinx, Balochistan, Pakistan*

















Nature's creations


----------



## Assemblage23

Pakia said:


> *Hachikō (ハチ公?, November 10, 1923–March 8, 1935), known in Japanese as chūken Hachikō (忠犬ハチ公?, "faithful dog Hachikō"), was an Akita dog born on a farm near the city of Ōdate, Akita Prefecture,[1] remembered for his loyalty to his owner, even many years after his owner's death.*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachikō#2009_Film
> 
> 
> Hachiko: A Dog's Story is a drama film based on the true story of the faithful Japanese dog Hachikō. It is a remake of the 1987 Japanese film Hachikō Monogatari. It is directed by Lasse Hallström, written by Stephen P. Lindsey and stars Richard Gere, Joan Allen and Sarah Roemer. It was released on August 8, 2009 in Japan. In the United States, the movie was shown at the Seattle International Film Festival on June 13, 2009. It will be in theatres across the United States on December 18th,2009.


I love the history behind this Statue, such a nice thing Tokyo did here :applause: You don't see monuments of Animals very often.


----------



## Assemblage23

*Memorial to the victims of Communism*

I discovered this momument by accident when I was wandering around in my first day in Prague. It is a very touching monument. Don't know how famous it is, though!









SOURCE : http://lh6.ggpht.com/_4gPWabfQpGY/SLw3G86eCUI/AAAAAAAAC94/qZWz6ar1GXw/100_0155.JPG

http://www.prague.net/memorial


----------



## nam_cam




----------



## nam_cam

It makes me smile but this photo has a deep significance.


----------



## nam_cam

Look the left photo, you can see the huge buddha statue. This is a famous statue, one of the cultural heritages of the world. It was made in the 6th century. However, look the right photo, you can't see this statue. It was destroyed by Taliban.


----------



## mattec

The National D-Day Memorial in Bedford, Va, the most affected american town from the event.


























































































































































All images taken from various sources on the internet through google..


----------



## Jaeger

Constantine the Great - Proclaimed Emperor of Rome and Her Empire in York, England - AD306. Constantius I his father and the previous Roman Emperor died in York in AD306.


----------



## Jaeger

Boudica (Warrior Queen) AD60 - Statue Parliament Square, London.


----------



## Jaeger

Statue of King Alfred The Great - Winchester, England


----------



## Jaeger

War Memorial - Haymarket, Newcastle Upon Tyne, England










Battle of Britain Memorial - London










Animal War Memorial - London

The Highest UK Honour bestowed upon Animals for their bravery is the Dickin Medal. The Dickin can only be considered on receipt of an official recommendation, the medal was awarded 54 times between 1943 and 1949. The recipients comprised 32 pigeons, 18 dogs, three horses and one cat. The other UK Animal Bravey Medals is the the Gold Medal, the animal equivalent of the George Cross. 

The PDSA Dickin Medal,* recognised as the animals’ Victoria Cross, is awarded to animals displaying conspicuous gallantry and devotion to duty while serving or associated with any branch of the Armed Forces or Civil Defence Units.

The Medal, can only be considered on receipt of an official recommendation, was awarded 54 times between 1943 and 1949. The recipients comprised 32 pigeons, 18 dogs, three horses and one cat. 

In October 2000 a Canadian dog called Gander was added to the Roll of Honour. Since then, a further six PDSA Dickin Medals have been awarded and all to dogs. In February 2007, to recognise gallantry in two areas of military conflict: to Royal Army Veterinary explosives search dog Sadie for her life- saving action in Afghanistan and a posthumous award to RAF Police dog Lucky on behalf of all his canine colleagues who served as an effective anti-terrorist force between 1949 to ’52 during the Malaya Campaign. 

The Dickin Medal is a large, bronze medallion bearing the words “For Gallantry” and “We Also Serve” all within a laurel wreath. The ribbon is striped green, dark brown and pale blue representing water, earth and air to symbolise the naval, military, civil defence and air forces. 

Sixty-two PDSA Dickin Medals have been awarded to date. The citations on the following Roll of Honour are a moving and unique insight into the role animals play in the service of man in times of war. Three dogs were also honoured for their efforts during the 9/11 attacks in New York and Washington DC in 2001. Two Salty and Roselle were Labrador Guide dogs guide dogs who led their owners out of the burning World Trade Centre on 9/11, the third was an NYPD Police Dog Apollo who tirelessly worked to try to rescue those trapped in rubble, and who represents all such rescue dogs who worked so tirelessly following the events of 9/11.

http://www.pdsa.org.uk/dickinmedal.html

http://www.pdsa.org.uk/ilfordcemetery.html

http://www.mod.uk/defenceinternet/d...alheroestobehonouredatcemeteryrestoration.htm

Dickin Medal - Roll of Honour - http://www.pdsa.org.uk/dickinmedal_2.html



















Crimean War Memorial, London










Guards Memorial, Horseguards Parade - London










Royal Artillery Memorial - London



















Royal Tank Corp Memorial - London










Women World War II Memorial - London










Cenotaph, London










National Armed Forces Memorial Aboretum - Staffordshire, UK - This new memorial contains the names of 16,000 British Service men and women killed on duty or by terrorist action since the end of the Second World War, engraved in stone around its walls. Designed by Liam O'Connor, the Memorial is a magnificent piece of architecture in its own right. It embraces a peaceful setting with space for families and friends to remember their loved ones. The sculptural elements are by Ian Rank-Broadley.


----------



## Jaeger

Grey's Monument (Earl Grey) - Newcastle Upon Tyne


----------



## Jaeger

Anthony Gormley's 'Angel of the North' - Gateshead, England


----------



## Jaeger

Blitz Memorials - UK

London










Birmingham










Liverpool


----------



## Jaeger

Eros London Piccadily










'Lady Justice' - Old Bailey Criminal Court - London










Old Bailey Entrance - London










Queen Victoria Memorial - London



















Couple of More Modern London Statues

Antony Donalson's 'Waterfall' - Horsleydown Square, London.










Girl with Dolphin - Near London's Tower Bridge


----------



## nam_cam

This is a famous Statue of Discobol


----------



## nam_cam




----------



## nam_cam

Little Mermaid


----------



## nam_cam




----------



## nam_cam

What's he thinking?


----------



## nam_cam

Are they going to build President Obama's statue?


----------



## Jaeger

Two Pupils - Kings Road, London


----------



## Imperfect Ending

*Statue of Kim Il Sung, Pyongyang, North Korea*


----------



## Jaeger

Peter Pan - Kensington Gardens - London


----------



## Jaeger

Paddington Bear - Paddington Station, London










Kindertransport Memorial - London Liverpool Street Station - in memory of the Jewish and other children who were evacuated from Nazi Germany to Britain and the West.



















John Betjeman - St Pancras International Station, London










'The Meeting Place' - St Pancras International Station, London


----------



## Pakia

nam_cam said:


> What's he thinking?


OMG what was I thinking? Sitting here in this stupid pose.

Now I'm stuck like this forever hno:


----------



## Pakia

*Michaelangelo's David, Florence, Italy*


----------



## insulting-dutchman

amsterdam rembrantplein's nightwatch










its gone now though


----------



## Pakia

insulting-dutchman said:


> amsterdam rembrantplein's nightwatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *its gone now though*


Why :bash:

Anyway here is Brussels landmark "Pee Boy"!!









Manneken Pis - Petite Julien, Bruxelles, Belgium


----------



## insulting-dutchman

well, at first the renovation of the square.

and after that the speculation that it probably wont come back because the "investment group" that owns the statues wants money for their exposition.

oh free market 

and discussionally europe first printer








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurens_Janszoon_Coster


----------



## diz

This thread is entitled 

Famous statues in the world.

not

All statues in London


----------



## Philly Bud

*I love Auguste Rodin*

Someone already posted "The Thinker" but here it is again and a couple of others:




























(oops sorry they came out so big ... I still haven't figured out how to reduce them in size!)


----------



## Pakia

diz said:


> This thread is entitled
> 
> *Famous statues in the world.*
> 
> not
> 
> All statues in London


+1


----------



## Pakia

*NYC: Federal Hall - Washington Statue - Wall Street - NYSE*

























26 Wall Street was the site of New York City's 18th century City Hall. Here John Peter Zenger was jailed, tried, and acquitted of libel for exposing government corruption in his newspaper, an early victory for freedom of the press. City Hall hosted the Stamp Act Congress, which assembled in October 1765, to protest "taxation without representation." After the American Revolution, the Continental Congress met at City Hall, and in 1787 adopted the Northwest Ordinance establishing procedures for creating new states.

*When the Constitution was ratified in 1788, New York remained the national capital. *Pierre L'Enfant was commissioned to remodel City Hall for the new federal government. *The First Congress met in the new Federal Hall, and wrote the Bill of Rights, and George Washington was inaugurated here as President on April 30, 1789.* When the capital moved to Philadelphia in 1790, the building again housed city government until 1812, at which time Federal Hall was demolished.

The current structure on the site was built as the Customs House, opening in 1842. In 1862, Customs moved to 55 Wall Street and the building became the U. S. Sub-Treasury. Millions of dollars of gold and silver were kept in the basement vaults until the Federal Reserve Bank replaced the Sub-Treasury system in 1920.

*This statue of Washington, by John Quincy Adams Ward, was erected in 1883, on the fiftieth anniversary of Washington's inauguration.*

Federal Hall National Monument was designated a landmark by the New York Landmarks Preservation Commission in 1967. Its interior was designated separately in 1975.


----------



## Philly Bud

*Billy Penn*

On the very top of the clock tower of Philadelphia City Hall is a large statue of William Penn, the founder of the city of Philadelphia. It stands 37 feet (11 meters) tall and was sculpted by Alexander Milne Calder.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

*9/11 Statue : "Tumbling Woman" by Eric Fischl*


----------



## nam_cam

Micheal Jackson's statue.


----------



## Jaeger

Fountain of Love - Cliveden, Buckhamshire, England



















Penshaw Monument nr Washington, England



















UK Sculpture Galleries 

http://www.britainsfinest.co.uk/museums/search_results.cfm/searchclasscode/780

The Victoria and Albert Museum Sculpture Collection - London

http://www.vam.ac.uk/collections/sculpture/stories/index.html

The Henry Moore Foundation

http://www.henry-moore-fdn.co.uk/matrix_engine/content.php

One of Britain's largest public statues ever commisioned is the 50 metre high 'White Horse' by artist Mark Wallinger, which will stand at Ebbsfleet in Kent and be seen by International Eurostar Trains operating between London and Paris via the Channel Tunnel.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/kent/7880889.stm

http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2008/may/08/art.news


----------



## insulting-dutchman

wall street bull


----------



## nam_cam

Statues at Vatican
Statue of river Nile









Laocoon and his son


----------



## nam_cam




----------



## nam_cam




----------



## nam_cam

Famous statue in Holland, ***** statue in the Red Light District.


----------



## nam_cam




----------



## Pincio

*Lupa Capitolina (Rome)*


----------



## Pincio

*Marco Aurelio a Cavallo (Rome)*
_Piazza del Campidoglio_


----------



## Pincio

*Allegoria del Tevere (Rome)*
_Piazza del Campidoglio_


----------



## Pincio

*Marforio (Rome)*
_Piazza del Campidoglio_


----------



## Pincio

*Castore e Polluce (Rome)*
_Piazza del Campidoglio_


----------



## Pakia

*Newest kid on the block!*

























check out the 2 hot Albanian girls on his sides where is hillary? somewhere very far :lol:








Former US president Bill Clinton, center, greets ethnic Albanians during his visit to Pristina, Kosovo on Sunday, Nov. 1, 2009. Thousands of ethnic Albanians braved low temperatures and a cold wind in Kosovo's capital Pristina *to welcome former President Bill Clinton on Sunday as he attended the unveiling of an 11-foot (3.5-meter) statue of himself on a key boulevard that also bears his name.* Clinton is celebrated as a hero by Kosovo's ethnic Albanian majority for launching NATO's bombing campaign against Yugoslavia in 1999 that stopped the brutal Serb forces' crackdown on independence-seeking ethnic Albanians.


----------



## World 2 World

*Golden Statue of Lord Muruga, Batu Cave, Kuala Lumpur*









by azza









by leofoo


----------



## World 2 World

*National Monument, Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## Iemand

*Belgium:*









^^*Waterloo*









^^*Gileppe*


----------



## Pakia

Iemand said:


> *Belgium:*


Beautiful. Thats remind me of another pair of famous lions that I passed by to work, for 6 yrs.


----------



## Pincio

*Statua di Giordano Bruno - Campo de' Fiori (Rome)*


----------



## Woodstock88

cool statues


----------



## Ramazzotti

*OUR LADY OF LEBANON - HARISSA*








[/QUOTE]


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ramazzotti

*CHRIST THE SAVIOR - NAHER EL KALEB (LEBANON)*

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Paddington

Detroit's most famous statue, the giant Uniroyal tire on I-94, also built by the French:


----------



## Pakia

Paddington said:


> Detroit's most famous statue, the giant Uniroyal tire on I-94, also built by the French:


Thats so Detroit. :lol:

















Pittsburg, PA


----------



## Jaeger

In terms of big distasteful national monuments and statues, few can compete with the Russians. 

http://www.endex.com/gf/buildings/liberty/worldstatues/statues.htm

Although the race to build the worlds largest Buddha in the Far East, will no doubt continue.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/monitoring/media_reports/1315785.stm

Mother Motherland (Kiev)










Volgograd, Russia, site of the “Rodina” (Motherland) Statue, which is now sadly the leaning statue of Volograd according to the BBC.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/8040471.stm


----------



## _BPS_

A statue of Genghis Khan, in Mongolia (131 feet tall)








..the name is famous, but the statue itself isn't.. yet.


----------



## Marathaman

that's hideous.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY

just wondering, does anyone know which personality has most statues around the world??? i was thinking Gandhi coz he's everywhere..


----------



## Pincio

*Foro di Augusto (Rome)*


----------



## Pakia

A-TOWN BOY said:


> just wondering, does anyone know which personality has most statues around the world??? i was thinking Gandhi coz he's everywhere..


Probably Jesus, Mary or Buddha!

Here is 2000 yrs old statue of Hercules in Iran.


----------



## Pakia

*Another pic of nude Hecules in Iran -depicting this ancient relic's wokmanship complexities*








--
The stone statue of Hercules, a legendary Greek god symbolizing might and power, is still resting on the slopes of Bistoun mountain centuries after it was erected. 

*The statue was discovered in 1958 during road-building operations linking the western provinces of Kermanshah and Hamedan.* 

The statue of the legendary Hercules depicts him nude and with curly hair and beard leaning on his left toward a statue of a lion. His elbow and left arm are supported by the head of the lion and his limb is perched on its rump. 

Mohammad Ahmadi, a senior expert of the Cultural Heritage Department of Kermanshah province told IRNA that taking into account the style of the sculpture and its accompanying inscription,* the date the statue could have been crafted is in the middle of the rule of Mehrdad I (Arsaces VI) of the Parthian empire, between 174 to 136 B.C. * 
Ahmadi said that at the back of the statue there is an inscription composed of seven lines in old Greek handwriting engraved on a stone plate measuring 32x42 centimeters.


----------



## _BPS_

Statues of Tamerlane in Samarkand, Tashkent, and Iran(?)


----------



## siamu maharaj

Now where have I seen that before?


----------



## Philly Bud

A-TOWN BOY said:


> just wondering, does anyone know which personality has most statues around the world??? i was thinking Gandhi coz he's everywhere..





Pakia said:


> Probably Jesus, Mary or Buddha!



This came up earlier in the thread. If I am not mistaken ... the honor goes to *THE BUDDHA* in which hundreds of thousands of statues were erected. Check out the beginning of this very thread.


----------



## Jaeger

Lady Godiva - Coventry - England










Lady Godiva invests in some Lingerie


----------



## Jaeger

Pocahontas - Gravesend near London, England.


----------



## Jaeger

The Tomb of Karl Marx at Highgate Cemetry in North London, England.


----------



## Jaeger

*

Couple of Famous American Memorials and placs of US Historic significance in the UK -

The Roosevelt Memorial - Grosvenor Square - London, England



















Roosevelt and Churchill, Bond Street, London










General Dwight. D. Eisenhower Statue - Grosvenor Square - London



















9/11 Memorial Garden - Grosvenor Square - London



















Abraham Lincoln - Parliament Square, London



















George Washington Statue outside the National Gallery, Trafalgar Square, London



















Washington Old Hall, Washington England (Ancestral Home of the Washington Family from whom George Washington was a descendant)

http://www.theheritagetrail.co.uk/manor houses/washington old hall.htm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wear/content/articles/2006/05/23/washington_old_hall_feature.shtml










The Washington Family Coat of Arms - 'Stars and Stripes'










A pair of Eagles Guard the Entrance to Washington Old Hall










Inside Washington Old Hall










JFK - Blue Plaque at Prince's Gate, London and statue.



















JFK Memorial - Runnymede, Surrey, England










American Bar Association Memorial to the Magna Carta - Runnymede, Surrey, England










Benjamin Franklin's House - London

http://www.benjaminfranklinhouse.org/site/sections/default.htm



















Thomas Paine - Thetford, Norfolk, England



















John Bunyan Statue - Bedford - England



















John Bunyan - 'Pilgrims Progress' - Bunhill Fields - London










Eliugh Yale - 'Founder of Yale University' - Wrexham Grave Yard - Wales 



















James Gamble Rogers, the architect of Harkness Tower at Yale University drew inspiration from
St Botolph's Church in Boston, Lincolnshire, England, as well as the Church Tower in Wrexham.

St Botolph's Chuch, Boston, England










Harkness Tower - Yale University










Harvard House, Stratford Upon Avon, England

http://www.stratford-upon-avon.co.uk/soaharv.htm




























Andrew Carnegie Statue - Dunfermline - Scotland



















Andrew Carnegie's Childhood Home Dunfermline, Scotland










William Penn's Grave - Chalfont St Giles - Buckinghamshire - England.










A statue of Ronald Reagan has now been commisioned and will be sited opposite that of Eisenhower in London's Grosvenor Square.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8063084.stm










The American Military Cemetery - Madingley - Cambridgeshire - England

http://www.madingleyamericancemetery.info/















































*


----------



## tiocesar

In Hermosillo, Sonora, México:

Little red hood:









statue for the Niños Héroes (Child Heroes)









statue to the teacher









statue to "Moralitos", a traffic police who died protecting the children of the school from a crossfire in a assault


----------



## Marathaman

*Gyarah Murti - Delhi*


----------



## Philly Bud

Thank you, Jaeger, for posting the statues and monuments that relate to the United States.

As a Pennsylvanian, I am astonished that the grave stone of William Penn and his wife Hannah is so modest! Penn is almost like a god to us, not only is our state named after him (Penn's Woods = Pennsylvania) but countless cities, towns, schools, parks, streets, etc bear his name.

I posted a picture of the famous statue of him surmounting the clock tower of Philadelphia (the city he founded and named!) City Hall ... a statue so familiar by Philadelphians that we call it "Billy Penn."


----------



## Jaeger

Philly Bud said:


> Thank you, Jaeger, for posting the statues and monuments that relate to the United States.
> 
> As a Pennsylvanian, I am astonished that the grave stone of William Penn and his wife Hannah is so modest! Penn is almost like a god to us, not only is our state named after him (Penn's Woods = Pennsylvania) but countless cities, towns, schools, parks, streets, etc bear his name.
> 
> I posted a picture of the famous statue of him surmounting the clock tower of Philadelphia (the city he founded and named!) City Hall ... a statue so familiar by Philadelphians that we call it "Billy Penn."


Perhaps Penn's Grave is so modest because it is in a Quacker grave yard, and the Quackers aren't exactly renowned for their extravagance. 

Thanks for the comments kay:


----------



## Jaeger

Not far from Penn's Grave in England stand the Mayflower Barn

"The known history of the farm begins in 1618 when Thomas Russell bought it. Part of the present farmhouse was already there, and Thomas Russell added to it in 1624. At the same time, he built a substantial new main barn with timbers from a ship called the "Mayflower", purchased from a shipbreaker's yard in Rotherhithe. In the 1920s the antiquarian J. Rendel Harris concluded after meticulous research that the Barn was built with the timbers of the same Mayflower that carried the Pilgrim Fathers from Plymouth to New England (there have been reported to have been as many as 37 Mayflowers plying the oceans at that time). This claim has been subject to much debate. The well preserved structure is a major tourist attraction, receiving visitors each year from all over the world and particularly from the Americas".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayflower_Barn



















The Pilgrim's Memorial - Southampton - England



















Also in Southampton, England - The Titanic Memorial - Southampton being the port that the Titanic sailed from.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Walt Disney & Mickey Mouse 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffchristiansen/525676813/


----------



## d.rage

*Padrão dos Descobrimentos - Lisbon, Portugal*






































*Cristo Rei - Almada, Portugal*




















*Eusébio - Lisbon, Portugal*




















*Monumento às Guerras Peninsulares - Porto, Portugal*






































*D. Pedro IV - Porto, Portugal*











*D. Afonso Henriques - Guimarães, Portugal*


----------



## prasadfaith

Statue of Unity, Tallest in the World (182m), to be Inaugurated today

https://www.latestly.com/india/news/sardar-patel-statue-of-unity-tallest-in-the-world-to-be-inaugurated-by-pm-narendra-modi-on-october-31-heres-how-to-book-tickets-online-461959.html


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos guys


----------



## Cauê

*Christ Redeemer, Rio*


----------

